# [INSTALL] Come installare reiser4 sulla root?

## bld

Salve,

Mi trovo a scaricare il cd di gentoo e non vedo reiser4progs, vorrei provare reiser4 dato che sono molto sodisfatto del ottimo reiser, vorrei provare il reiser4 anche perche se ne parla tantissimo in giro.. Ho pensato di creare una partizione piccola montare lo stage3 installare reiser4progs li .. ce qualche modo meno doloroso?

----------

## xchris

se ho ben capito intendi partire dal livecd e non hai la possibilita' di salvare altrove se non in una extra partizione da creare.

dalla distro principale:

emerge -b reiser4progs

cosi' crei  reiser4progs-0.5.5.tbz2 (c'e' anche libaal-0.5.2.tbz2)

(potrebbero esserci altre deps)

te li copi da qc parte (/boot?)

rebooti con il livecd e li bzip2 e untarri nella root del livecd (rimangono in ramdisk)

ti dara' qc messaggio di errore ma e' normale. (trailing garbage)

sistemi i percorsi e cosi' li puoi usare! 

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

te lo sconsglio vivamente. lurka nel forum e capirai perche'.

----------

## yardbird

Se cerchi nei forum troverai dei liveCD di Redeeman che ti permettono di installare la Gentoo su reiser4. 

Fra parentesi, sulla mailing list di reiser4 hanno scritto proprio ieri che tutti i bachi noti sono stati corretti e che il filesystem verrà dichiarato stabile la prossima settimana  :Very Happy:  Quindi se devi rifare la macchina può essere un buon momento per provarlo. Solo ricordati di non compilare il kernel con gli stack a 4 kb....

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non terrei mai la / su un filesystem che non e' ancora stato dichiarato stabile e sopratutto, TESTATO NEL TEMPO.

se poi non vi premono i vostri dati, ben venga.

----------

## xchris

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non terrei mai la / su un filesystem che non e' ancora stato dichiarato stabile e sopratutto, TESTATO NEL TEMPO.
> 
> se poi non vi premono i vostri dati, ben venga.

 

concordo!

se proprio uno e' kamikaze almeno la /home la terrei sul un fs testato.

ciao

----------

## shanghai

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> sulla mailing list di reiser4 hanno scritto proprio ieri che tutti i bachi noti sono stati corretti e che il filesystem verrà dichiarato stabile la prossima settimana  

 

Fantastico  :Very Happy: 

A suo tempo, un mesetto fa anch'io ho provato reiser4 (Sì, cancellava i dati -forse era colpa mia però- ma no, non l'ho provato su una macchina di produzione né su dati sensibili): la velocità era da vertigini  :Very Happy: 

Questa è un'ottima notizia, anche perché moltissimi cominceranno ad usarlo, e se ci sono ulteriori problemi -un mesetto fa ce n'erano pochi ma gravi- verranno fuori più in fretta.

----------

## yardbird

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> non terrei mai la / su un filesystem che non e' ancora stato dichiarato stabile e sopratutto, TESTATO NEL TEMPO.
> 
> se poi non vi premono i vostri dati, ben venga.

 

Secondo reiser (ma non solo)  reiser4 è al momento più affidabile, per quanto concerne l'integrità dei dati, dello stesso reiser3.6. E, per quello che può contare, questa è anche la mia esperienza diretta. 

Da quando utilizzo reiser4 in parecchie occasioni ho avuto l'occasione di testarne la robustezza (leggi corrente che va via, freeze della macchina mentre stavo testando i driver accelerati della mia scheda con conseguente "impiantamento" di X ed altri eventi ameni...). Non ho mai perso un singolo bit. Dirò di più: l'fsck all'avvio dopo un freeze è pressochè istantaneo; per sicurezza dopo ogni freeze ho sempre riavviato con il liveCD per effettuare un check estensivo prima di rimontare la partizione. Mai trovato nessun errore, neanche di quelli catalogati come "fixable". Nulla di nulla. E ho avuto anche modo di provare la decantata "atomicità" di questo fs: se il computer viene spento subito dopo che è stato editato un file, tale file, al riavvio successivo, è riportato allo stesso stato in cui era prima che venisse editato  :Shocked:  In pratica l'operazione di modifica di un file o avviene completamente o non avviene per nulla. Personalmente sono rimasto a bocca aperta (in un certo senso è come avere un CVS al posto del filesystem - passatemin l'analogia pindarica  :Razz: ).

Gli altri fs che finora ho provato non si sono mai comportati così bene. Personalmente ho testato per periodi di tempo più o meno lunghi: Ext2/3, XFS, JFS e reiser3.6. reiser3.6 per quanto mi riguarda è sempre stato il più affidabile, ma spesso non brillava nel recupero dei dati dopo un crash. Ad esempio era tipico lo spu**anamento di /etc/ld.so.conf o /etc/ld.so.cache, che dava l'impressione che tutte le librerie presenti sul sistema fossero state cancellate. Oppure se uno era così sfortunato da avere un crash mentre, sotto KDE, venivano memorizzati i file di configurazione, si trovava tutta la configurazione di KDE resettata. Con gli atri fs, come detto, ho avuto esperienze anche molto peggiori.

Tutto questo per dire che, nonostante non sia stato ancora dichiarato "stabile", per quanto mi riguarda reiser4 è finora ottimo, e si comporta molto meglio degli atri fs in situazioni critiche. Del resto il concetto di "stabilità" è molto relativo, e se anche alla namesys hanno deciso di cominciare ad utilizzare reiser4 per il loro webserver, vuol dire che il fs tanto instabile non è.

Il tutto IMHO, ovviamente.

----------

## xchris

 *yardbird wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo reiser (ma non solo)  reiser4 è al momento più affidabile, per quanto concerne l'integrità dei dati, dello stesso reiser3.6.
> 
> 

 

non e' che sia molto confortante la cosa.

Non mi pare che reiser3.6 sia una roccia.

(esperienza negative in passato mie e non) 

Io ormai utilizzo esclusivamente ext3.

Non sara' una scheggia,ma ormai da anni su diversi server non mi ha mai tradito.

E' chiaro che poi per ognuno i parametri di scelta cambiano.

Preferirei un FS con la meta' della velocita' a fronte di un incremento minimo di % di stabilità.

Ma questi sono solo preferenze personali  :Smile: 

Sarebbe interessante fare un po' di benchmarking. (magari con bonnie++)

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

la mia esperienza diretta (e non solo la mia, vedi sul forum di un certo redeeman) dice tutto il contrario: fs corrotti spesso, veramente cpu-intensive (quindi e' molto probabile che RALLENTEREBBE i vostri emerge), permessi persi molto spesso senza una ragione (umounting clean e remounting clean), fsck che non funziona come deve.

Molto ma molto meglio xfs allo stato attuale delle cose.

e poi dire che un fs e' stabile xche un admin dice che i bachi sono stati corretti da 1 settimana mi pare azzardato. un fs e' stabile dopo mesi di utilizzo da parte di migliaia (se non di piu' utenti).

----------

## bld

beh, 

potreste considerare il topic chiuso [per me intendo..] . Non sapevo del live cd e dato che ero solo con un live cd di gentoo e con lynx non ho guardato il forum  :Sad:  non avevo idea che ci fosse un liveCD che lo sopportavo. Alla fine mi son areso ed ho messo reiserFS ma ho da parte due S-ATA vergini forse con cp -aR potrei passare la / li.. quando/se reiser4 diventa stable.

----------

## yardbird

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> la mia esperienza diretta (e non solo la mia, vedi sul forum di un certo redeeman) dice tutto il contrario:
> 
> 

 

Beh, è strano se uno considera questo post e il fatto che Redeeman è uno dei più accesi sostenitori di reiser4 che ci sono su questo forum. Fra il resto è anche l'autore del LiveCD con il quale è possibile installare la Gentoo su reiser4, e mantiene un set di patch che godono (pare) di una certa popolarità. Giusto ieri gli ho mandato un messaggio di richiesta informazioni su reiser4 e lui lo ha subito girato agli sviluppatori, dandomi una risposta esauriente nel giro di mezzora. Fra il resto quando parlava di reiser4 utilizzava sempre la prima persona plurale, e quindi non mi stupirei se giocasse un qualche ruolo nello sviluppo di questo fs.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> fs corrotti spesso, veramente cpu-intensive (quindi e' molto probabile che RALLENTEREBBE i vostri emerge), permessi persi molto spesso senza una ragione (umounting clean e remounting clean), fsck che non funziona come deve.
> 
> 

 

Mai avuto questi problemi. Ma magari tu lo hai provato utilizzando uno di quei patchset che si trovano in giro per i forum (love-sources, xx-sources, etc..). Se fosse così potrebbe benissimo essere un problema dato dalle patch sperimentali incluse in questi kernel. E' vero che è cpu-intensive, ma prova a scompattare un tar.bz2 e guarda quanto ci mette. Sono aspetti di performance che poi vanno limati nel tempo. Di sicuro NON rallenta i miei emerge, tutt'altro anzi.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Molto ma molto meglio xfs allo stato attuale delle cose.
> 
> 

 

Guarda, per quanto mi riguarda xfs mi ha dato abbastanza problemi e non intendo utilizzarlo più. Ho sempre perso parecchi file dopo un crash, e inoltre, se vogliamo parlare di stabilità, è l'ultimo fs journalled in ordine di tempo ad essere stato incluso nel kernel stabile. Quindi non gode di sicuro di tutto il testing che è stato fatto, per dire, su ext2/3 o lo stesso reiser 3.6 (nella serie stabile ormai dagli albori della 2.4, e, anche prima, incluso di default nella SUSE).

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e poi dire che un fs e' stabile xche un admin dice che i bachi sono stati corretti da 1 settimana mi pare azzardato. un fs e' stabile dopo mesi di utilizzo da parte di migliaia (se non di piu' utenti).

 

Qua mi sa che hai preso un granchio. La namesys è l'azienda di Hans Reiser, ed è lo stesso Hans Reiser che nella mail che ho linkato annunciava la "stabilità" di reiser4. Il fatto che abbiano già deciso di switchare i loro server di produzione a reiser4 mi sembrava significativo, ecco tutto.   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Nessun granchio: il fatto che gli sviluppatori stessi dicano di aver cambiato i loro sistemi non e' affatto indice di stabilita' di un filesystem.

Ribadisco: la stabilita' si vede nel tempo e dall'adozione che ne fa l'utenza (vasta, non 10 sviluppatori) delle varie distribuzioni. utenza di massa. gente che usa il proprio fs per gli usi piu disparati, e quindi per testarlo in condizioni diverse, al fine di verificare che sia stabile. per ora, [b]NON[b] lo e'.

 *Quote:*   

>  è l'ultimo fs journalled in ordine di tempo ad essere stato incluso nel kernel stabile. Quindi non gode di sicuro di tutto il testing che è stato fatto, per dire, su ext2/3 o lo stesso reiser 3.6 (nella serie stabile ormai dagli albori della 2.4, e, anche prima, incluso di default nella SUSE).

 

Bum! parole in liberta'.

dire che un fs e' meno stabile di un altro perche' e' stato incluso per ultimo nel maintree del kernel linux e' quantomeno bizzarro. ci sono esempi illustri di patch e features che sono state incluse tardivamente nel tree principale nonostante fossero in uso da parte degli utenti (e delle distribuzioni) soltanto perche (tra le altre cose) a Linus non piacevano, ad esempio.

Tra l'altro, ad oggi Reiser3 e' considerato MENO stabile di xfs nonostante, citando il tuo discorso, sia stato incluso prima nel tree.

Per quanto riguarda redeeman, e' stato lui stesso a dirmi di aver perso dati, via msn, qualche settimana fa. e non e' uno sviluppatore.

Le patch dei vari patchset sono instabili proprio perche' sono state marchiate cosi' dagli stessi sviluppatori: sperimentali.

I vari patchset usano le patch suddette. ad esempio quello che citi, love-sources, non apporta particolari modifiche al codice dello scheduler e della gestione degli inode  tali da poter compromettere la stabilita' del fs.

Per xfs, ho personalmente 3 macchine in produzione che viaggiano su xfs, sono su da 3 anni, e ci faccio vendita di straming musicali. non hanno mai perso un colpo.

nessun fs puo salvarti da errori hardware. probabilmente era questo il caso tuo (ad es. un brutto powerdown o una serie di essi, o un disco rovinato). diversa cosa se si perdono permessi sistematicamente (come e' successo a me) e inode consequenziali.

Quando poi parli di stabilita' di un fs perche' e' incluso in una distro, ti cito un esempio illustre tanto per far capire il concetto: Ext3 e' stato incluso in redhat come fs di default sin dai suoi albori, nonostante fosse ancora acerbo, e abbia mietuto vittime ripetutamente fino a che non hanno fixato i bachi (grossi) che c'erano. al tempo era il kernel 2.4.18 (release + -).

Rimango della mia idea: mai farsi prendere dagli entusiasmi quando si parla di macchine di lavoro, e usare cose che funzionano, ma sopratutto, che e' dimostrato che funzionano..

----------

## federico

Fonderia mi sa che qui c'e' qualcuno che non capisce la differenza tra il tenere dati dal valore di diversi milioni su un server con un fs testato e uno non testato.

E' chiaro che chi usa reiserfs4 findandosi dell'esperienza diretta di poche settimane o pochi mesi, o non lo usa per lavoro o non ha nulla da perdere (sperando che non sia fesso).

----------

## yardbird

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Nessun granchio: il fatto che gli sviluppatori stessi dicano di aver cambiato i loro sistemi non e' affatto indice di stabilita' di un filesystem.
> 
> 

 

Ma qua non si sta parlando delle macchine personali degli sviluppatori, si sta parlando di server di produzione che devono rimanere in piedi 24/7. Ed è ovvio che ciò non implichi che un fs sia stabile. Tuttavia gli stessi sviluppatori lo reputano sufficientemente stabile da custodire il loro lavoro online, e, a meno che non siano una gruppo di incompententi, questo ha un preciso significato (ti immagini poi che spu**anamento se il fs crashasse?). Un'altra cosa da dire è che l'architettura stessa di reiser4 lo rende intrinsecamente sicuro, costituendo una solida base di partenza. Non importa, ad esempio, quanti bugfix vengono fatti su ext2 (per dirne uno): oltre un certo grado di affidabilità non si può andare a causa  degli stessi limiti architetturali del fs.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ribadisco: la stabilita' si vede nel tempo e dall'adozione che ne fa l'utenza (vasta, non 10 sviluppatori) delle varie distribuzioni. utenza di massa. gente che usa il proprio fs per gli usi piu disparati, e quindi per testarlo in condizioni diverse, al fine di verificare che sia stabile. per ora, [b]NON[b] lo e'.
> 
> 

 

Certo, un discorso sicuramente condivisibile. Tuttavia è anche vero che la stabilità di reiser4 la vedo ogni giorno con i miei occhi, e tanto mi basta. Ci sarà sempre gente che dice tutto e il contrario di tutto, specialmente in campo informatico, e se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è di fidarsi solo della propria esperienza diretta.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bum! parole in liberta'.
> 
> dire che un fs e' meno stabile di un altro perche' e' stato incluso per ultimo nel maintree del kernel linux e' quantomeno bizzarro.
> ...

 

E perchè mai? E' la sua inclusione nel kernel ufficiale che rende una determinata feature disponibile alla maggior parte dell'utenza, che altrimenti non si sognerebbe nemmeno di andare a scaricare una patch esterna. Kernel stabile==grande bacino di utenza, e ciò, come hai fatto notare sopra, implica bugfixes e stabilità.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ci sono esempi illustri di patch e features che sono state incluse tardivamente nel tree principale nonostante fossero in uso da parte degli utenti (e delle distribuzioni) soltanto perche (tra le altre cose) a Linus non piacevano, ad esempio.
> 
> 

 

Ma come si permette quel cattivone di Linus di non includere le nostre patch preferite?  :Razz:  Dai, scherzo. La storia dell'inclusione di xfs nel main tree è quanto meno travagliata. Bisogna considerare che:

1) XFS non è una soluzione nativa su piattaforma linux, essendo nato (parecchi anni fa ormai) in casa SGI.

2) XFS a suo tempo richiese corpose modifiche al codice VFS per essere incluso nel kernel.

Il secondo fattore in particolare ha ritardato molto l'inclusione di XFS, ed ha costretto gli sviluppatori ad un lungo lavoro di limatura e bugfixes. Tutto qua. Non c'è sotto una questione politica o di preferenze personali. O avresti preferito avere un codice del VFS layer buggato con conseguenze nefaste su tutti i filesystem?

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tra l'altro, ad oggi Reiser3 e' considerato MENO stabile di xfs nonostante, citando il tuo discorso, sia stato incluso prima nel tree.

 

E da chi scusa? C'è qualche autorità che si incarica di legiferare sulla stabilità dei filesystem?  :Very Happy: 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda redeeman, e' stato lui stesso a dirmi di aver perso dati, via msn, qualche settimana fa.
> 
> 

 

Beh, ma l'hai detto anche tu, si parla di qualche settimana fa. Io baso le mie affermazioni su quello che vedo oggi. E' la prima volta che provo reiser4. 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le patch dei vari patchset sono instabili proprio perche' sono state marchiate cosi' dagli stessi sviluppatori: sperimentali.
> 
> 

 

Qualche settimana fa anche reiser4 era considerato sperimentale.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I vari patchset usano le patch suddette. ad esempio quello che citi, love-sources, non apporta particolari modifiche al codice dello scheduler e della gestione degli inode  tali da poter compromettere la stabilita' del fs.
> 
> 

 

Questo non vuol dire niente. Modifiche anche minime a parti del kernel senza alcuna apparente relazione con il fs possono avere esiti disastrosi. E' anche per questo che di solito uso kernel vanilla, a parte rare eccezioni (ad esempio i kernel mm, ck o, per l'appunto, reiser4).

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per xfs, ho personalmente 3 macchine in produzione che viaggiano su xfs, sono su da 3 anni, e ci faccio vendita di straming musicali. non hanno mai perso un colpo.
> 
> 

 

OK, perfetto, meraviglioso, sono contento per te. Sul serio. Io non sto cercando di convertire nessuno, volevo solo portare la mia esperienza personale. Ognuno sceglie quello che gli va bene, e come utenti linux abbiamo la fortuna di avere sempre tante possibilità a disposizione.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nessun fs puo salvarti da errori hardware. probabilmente era questo il caso tuo (ad es. un brutto powerdown o una serie di essi, o un disco rovinato).
> 
> 

 

Il tuo discorso non regge molto, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe la stabilità che riscontro con reiser4. E ho fatto check estesi sull'HD.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quando poi parli di stabilita' di un fs perche' e' incluso in una distro, ti cito un esempio illustre tanto per far capire il concetto: Ext3 e' stato incluso in redhat come fs di default sin dai suoi albori, nonostante fosse ancora acerbo, e abbia mietuto vittime ripetutamente fino a che non hanno fixato i bachi (grossi) che c'erano. al tempo era il kernel 2.4.18 (release + -).
> 
> 

 

Già, la conosco la storia di Ext3. E dire che è "solo" un ext2 con aggiunto il journalling.. Per me resta un mistero tutto il tempo che ci hanno messo a svilupparlo e a stabilizzarlo. Il mio discorso non è che l'adozione da parte di una distribuzione implica la stabilità (vorrei evitare di auto-quotarmi..). L'adozione da parte dell'utenza, quella sì (vedi sopra).

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rimango della mia idea: mai farsi prendere dagli entusiasmi quando si parla di macchine di lavoro, e usare cose che funzionano, ma sopratutto, che e' dimostrato che funzionano..

 

Sulle "cose che funzionano" sono d'accordo. Sulle "cose che è dimostrato che funzionano" un po' meno (più che altro per un problema di definizione). Ma penso di avere già espresso la mia opinione in merito.

Per concludere mi pare quantomeno singolare che tu abbia basato la tua opinione su una versione di reiser4 che, per ammissione degli stessi sviluppatori, era ancora immatura. Stando al discorso che hai fatto mi stupisce anzi che tu lo abbia provato affatto. Magari se lo testi adesso cambi idea  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe interessante fare un po' di benchmarking. (magari con bonnie++)
> 
> 

 

Su http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.html ne trovi parecchi.

----------

## federico

Come interpreti questo commento esattamente sul sito di reiserfs?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> We must caution that just as Linux 2.6 is not yet as stable as Linux 2.4, it will also be some substantial time before V4 is as stable as V3.
> 
> 

 

----------

## federico

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   
> 
> Sarebbe interessante fare un po' di benchmarking. (magari con bonnie++)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Mi fa un po' sorridere il fatto che questo benchmarch sia fatto solo contro reiserfs3 (e spero bene che il 4 sia migliore a sistema ultimato) e ext (notoriamente un legno di partizione, il 3 peggio del 2)

Sarebbe stato bello vederlo a paragone un po' con tutti i filesystem, ma mi rendo conto che forse era un lavoro un po' oneroso...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Quote:*   

> Ma qua non si sta parlando delle macchine personali degli sviluppatori, si sta parlando di server di produzione che devono rimanere in piedi 24/7. Ed è ovvio che ciò non implichi che un fs sia stabile.
> 
> 

  *Quote:*   

> Tuttavia gli stessi sviluppatori lo reputano sufficientemente stabile da custodire il loro lavoro online

 

AHAHAAHAH.

Gli sviluppatori hanno i loro bei backup in caso di crash, e stai certo che se lo aspettano (e' ancora troppo giovane). e ti diro' di piu, lo han messo su sopratutto per TESTARLO. e per dimostrare che il loro lavoro funziona (senno addio finanziamenti privati)

 *Quote:*   

> e a meno che non siano una gruppo di incompententi, questo ha un preciso significato (ti immagini poi che spu**anamento se il fs crashasse?).
> 
> 

 

Che buontempone  :Smile:  vedi sopra. Se crasha, ripristino da backup e fix della falla. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Un'altra cosa da dire è che l'architettura stessa di reiser4 lo rende intrinsecamente sicuro, costituendo una solida base di partenza.

 

e in base a cosa lo dici? cita la documentazione che asserisce questo

 *Quote:*   

> Non importa, ad esempio, quanti bugfix vengono fatti su ext2 (per dirne uno): oltre un certo grado di affidabilità non si può andare a causa  degli stessi limiti architetturali del fs.

 

anche qui devi citarne le fonti.altrimenti, parole in liberta'

 *Quote:*   

> Ci sarà sempre gente che dice tutto e il contrario di tutto, specialmente in campo informatico, e se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è di fidarsi solo della propria esperienza diretta.

 

Sembri punto sul vivo.

Il fatto e' che questa e' la tua opinione PERSONALE. mentre che sia sperimentale e PERICOLOSO affidarvi i dati importanti, e' un dato di fatto sostenuto dagli sviluppatori del kernel e dallo stesso Reiser:

 *Quote:*   

> "We must caution that just as Linux 2.6 is not yet as stable as Linux 2.4, it will also be some substantial time before V4 is as stable as V3."
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E perchè mai? E' la sua inclusione nel kernel ufficiale che rende una determinata feature disponibile alla maggior parte dell'utenza, che altrimenti non si sognerebbe nemmeno di andare a scaricare una patch esterna.

 

E questa chi te la ha raccontata?

L'utenza non si sogna di utilizzare patch al kernel? non commento oltre..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) XFS non è una soluzione nativa su piattaforma linux, essendo nato (parecchi anni fa ormai) in casa SGI.
> 
> 

 

Il codice originale esterno a linux ormai e' totalmente mutato ed e' altamente integrato nel kernel linux.

 *Quote:*   

> O avresti preferito avere un codice del VFS layer buggato con conseguenze nefaste su tutti i filesystem

 

Cita dove hai letto che ho scritto questo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> E da chi scusa? C'è qualche autorità che si incarica di legiferare sulla stabilità dei filesystem? 
> 
> 

 

Gli stessi che approvano la stabilita' del codice del kernel. i dev.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualche settimana fa anche reiser4 era considerato sperimentale.
> 
> 

 

Daje. e' ancora sperimentale. finche non lo decidono i kernel dev. non hans reiser.

 *Quote:*   

> Questo non vuol dire niente. Modifiche anche minime a parti del kernel senza alcuna apparente relazione con il fs possono avere esiti disastrosi.
> 
> 

 

Fai esempi concreti.

 *Quote:*   

> E' anche per questo che di solito uso kernel vanilla, a parte rare eccezioni (ad esempio i kernel mm, ck o, per l'appunto, reiser4).

 

apparte che reiser4 e' una patch-feature al kernel e non un kernel, gli mm- o ck- o quelchevuoi, oltre a apportare modifiche 'minime', fanno delle modifiche PESANTI alle VM e altre regioni del kernel. un po' contraddittorio il tuo discorso.

 *Quote:*   

> OK, perfetto, meraviglioso, sono contento per te. Sul serio.

 

E' il cliente che e' contento, e' quello che conta.

 *Quote:*   

> Io non sto cercando di convertire nessuno, volevo solo portare la mia esperienza personale.

 Benissimo. benvenuto.

ma fino a qualche riga sopra parlavi di utilizzo in produzione. anche questo contraddittorio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   
> 
> nessun fs puo salvarti da errori hardware. probabilmente era questo il caso tuo (ad es. un brutto powerdown o una serie di essi, o un disco rovinato).
> ...

 

Spegni la macchina due o tre volte senza fare sync con reiser4 e poi mi sai dire.

 *Quote:*   

> Per concludere mi pare quantomeno singolare che tu abbia basato la tua opinione su una versione di reiser4 che, per ammissione degli stessi sviluppatori, era ancora immatura.

 

Ma non sostenevi che non e' piu sperimentale e adesso stabile?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Stando al discorso che hai fatto mi stupisce anzi che tu lo abbia provato affatto.

 

L'ho provato eccome. e ne sono contento.

a. se nessuno lo testa, il fs non migliorera' mai. e fare bug reporting

b. l'ho provato ma ho constatato che per usi mission-critical non e' adatto. punto.

Temo che non ti sia ancora chiaro il confine tra uso serio e uso "giocoso" o "smanettone" della cosa.

Qui stiamo parlando di uso serio.

Per il resto ti rimando al post di Blackman che e' sulla mia stessa linea d'onda.

----------

## federico

[il BlackMan di che cita FonderiaDigitale sono io]

Una sola aggiunta, rileggendo il tuo post... Leggevo che per te fino a qualche settimana fa reiserfs non era ritenuto stabile, mentre ora lo sarebbe di + da tue prove e da quello che hai provato sulla tua pelle.

Ma se qualche settimana fa era peggiore, tutta questa tua sicurezza si basa sulle prove dell'ultima versione di una o due settimane addietro?

----------

## yardbird

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi fa un po' sorridere il fatto che questo benchmarch sia fatto solo contro reiserfs3 (e spero bene che il 4 sia migliore a sistema ultimato) e ext (notoriamente un legno di partizione, il 3 peggio del 2)
> 
> 

 

E hai detto poco.. Considera che già reiser3 si difende molto bene velocisticamente parlando (meglio con file piccoli che con file grandi). Ma poi scusa ext3 non era uno dei più veloci con i file grandi? Purtroppo non ho altri bench sotto mano. Comunque mi ricordo di un test velocistico sulla LKML in cui JFS si piazzava ultimo e XFS e reiser3.6 di contendevano la palma del più veloce. 

Comunque considera anche che:

 *www.namesys.com wrote:*   

> 
> 
> V4 is a fully atomic filesystem, keep in mind that these performance numbers are with every FS operation performed as a fully atomic transaction. We are the first to make that performance effective to do. Look for a user space transactions interface to come out soon.... 
> 
> 

 

e

 *www.namesys.com wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Remember that reiser4 is more space efficient than V3, the df measurements are there for looking at....
> 
> 

 

Non mi sembra poco...

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sarebbe stato bello vederlo a paragone un po' con tutti i filesystem, ma mi rendo conto che forse era un lavoro un po' oneroso...

 

Se cerchi in rete trovi parecchi altri benchmark, ora sono troppo stanco per cercare o anche solo pensare coerentemente.  :Wink: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come interpreti questo commento esattamente sul sito di reiserfs?
> 
> 

 

Quella pagina risale ancora all'autunno scorso, se non ricordo male.

----------

## yardbird

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AHAHAAHAH.
> 
> 

 

Mi fa piacere vedere che ti diverti.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gli sviluppatori hanno i loro bei backup in caso di crash, e stai certo che se lo aspettano (e' ancora troppo giovane). e ti diro' di piu, lo han messo su sopratutto per TESTARLO. e per dimostrare che il loro lavoro funziona (senno addio finanziamenti privati)
> 
> 

 

Ah beh.. Adesso vieni a dirmi che un sito web che serve pagine statiche è un buon benchmark per un fs? Questo sì che è divertente.. Come se non avessero suite di test più validi. Hans: "Ragazzi, finora abbiamo giocato, ma ora è il momento di fare sul serio! Metteremo alla prova il nostro fs con [rullo di tamburi] un server web che fa 200 contatti al giorno!!!" Audience: "Ohhhhhh.... [svenimenti vari fra gli sviluppatori]"  :Very Happy:  Scherzi a parte la tua affermazione mi pare piuttosto ingenua.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*    Un'altra cosa da dire è che l'architettura stessa di reiser4 lo rende intrinsecamente sicuro, costituendo una solida base di partenza. 
> 
> e in base a cosa lo dici? cita la documentazione che asserisce questo
> ...

 

Non occorre spingersi molto in là. Direttamente dal sito:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser4 is an atomic filesystem, which means that your filesystem operations either entirely occur, or they entirely don't, and they don't corrupt due to half occuring. We do this without significant performance losses, because we invented algorithms to do it without copying the data twice. 
> 
> 

 

Già questo elimina una delle cause principali della perdita dei dati in seguito ad uno shutdown "sporco".

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Non importa, ad esempio, quanti bugfix vengono fatti su ext2 (per dirne uno): oltre un certo grado di affidabilità non si può andare a causa  degli stessi limiti architetturali del fs. 
> 
> anche qui devi citarne le fonti.altrimenti, parole in liberta'
> ...

 

Per riagganciarsi all'esempio sopra, ext2 non è un fs (totalmente) atomico. In questo senso è intrinsecamente meno sicuro di reiser4.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il fatto e' che questa e' la tua opinione PERSONALE. mentre che sia sperimentale e PERICOLOSO affidarvi i dati importanti, e' un dato di fatto sostenuto dagli sviluppatori del kernel e dallo stesso Reiser:
> 
>  *Quote:*   "We must caution that just as Linux 2.6 is not yet as stable as Linux 2.4, it will also be some substantial time before V4 is as stable as V3."
> ...

 

Con calma. Primo: come ho già fatto notare a federico la pagina dalla quale è tratta quella citazione risale a parecchio tempo fa, forse dall'autunno scorso (tanto per dire gli stessi sviluppatori del kernel sostengono da tempo che il 2.6 è più stabile del 2.4). Secondo: ma cosa vuoi che ne sappiano gli sviluppatori del kernel della stabilità di reiser4? E' Reiser il più qualificato a dire se il suo lavoro va bene o no. Quando lo riterrà opportuno comincerà a mandare patch a akpm. Ti rendi conto poi che con quello che dici salta anche tutto il discorso che hai fatto in un post precedente (cioè che xfs meritava di essere incluso nel kernel stabile e che gli sviluppatori, sbagliando, si rifiutavano per chissà quale motivo etc etc.).

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'utenza non si sogna di utilizzare patch al kernel? non commento oltre..
> 
> 

 

Ma tu leggi quello che scrivo o fai solo finta? Davvero, non mi va di auto-quotarmi, ma non ho mai scritto quello che tu mi hai messo in bocca.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il codice originale esterno a linux ormai e' totalmente mutato ed e' altamente integrato nel kernel linux.
> 
> 

 

Visto che il giochino l'hai cominciato tu, documenta questa tua affermazione  :Very Happy: 

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   O avresti preferito avere un codice del VFS layer buggato con conseguenze nefaste su tutti i filesystem 
> 
> Cita dove hai letto che ho scritto questo.
> ...

 

Scusa, ma io ho forse scritto che tu hai detto questo? Davvero non capisco dove vuoi andare a parare. Allora, ricapitoliamo ancora una volta:

a. XFS richiedeva pesanti modifiche del VFS

b. queste modifiche andavano fatte con calma, perchè altrimenti..

c. .. c'era il rischio di incasinare tutto.

Tu dove entri in questo ragionamento?

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Daje. e' ancora sperimentale. finche non lo decidono i kernel dev. non hans reiser.
> 
> 

 

Per me una affermazione del genere è fuori da ogni logica. A questo punto mi stai dicendo che la stabilità di un software dipende da un gruppo di persone che il software non lo sviluppano ma che hanno la facoltà di dichiararlo tale? Un software è stabile se effettivamente lo è, indipendentemente da quello che dicono gli altri.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> apparte che reiser4 e' una patch-feature al kernel e non un kernel, gli mm- o ck- o quelchevuoi, oltre a apportare modifiche 'minime', fanno delle modifiche PESANTI alle VM e altre regioni del kernel.

 

Chiunque legga un Changelog delle patch che ho citato si rende subito conto di cosa fanno. Il punto?

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma fino a qualche riga sopra parlavi di utilizzo in produzione. anche questo contraddittorio.
> 
> 

 

Veramente io ho parlato di server di produzione solo in relazione ai server della namesys.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Spegni la macchina due o tre volte senza fare sync con reiser4 e poi mi sai dire.
> 
> 

 

Già fatto. Più volte. Mai avuto un problema.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non sostenevi che non e' piu sperimentale e adesso stabile? 
> 
> 

 

Eh? Io ho provato reiser4 quando i dev hanno detto che avevano corretto tutti i bachi noti. Per la dichiarazione ufficiale sul sito, stando alla mailing list si dovrà aspettare un'altra settimana. Tu hai detto di averlo provato "alcune settimane fa", quando non c'era stato ancora alcun annuncio della "stabilità" raggiunta. E forse con un kernel che non è il vanilla. Questo ho detto.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Temo che non ti sia ancora chiaro il confine tra uso serio e uso "giocoso" o "smanettone" della cosa.
> 
> Qui stiamo parlando di uso serio.
> ...

 

Tutto il mio lavoro avviene su un portatile e su una workstation, su entrambi è installato solo linux e su entrambi gira reiser4. Al momento sto sviluppando un software di manipolazione algebrica in C. E sì, mi diverto molto anche a smanettare.

----------

## yardbird

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una sola aggiunta, rileggendo il tuo post... Leggevo che per te fino a qualche settimana fa reiserfs non era ritenuto stabile, mentre ora lo sarebbe di + da tue prove e da quello che hai provato sulla tua pelle.
> 
> Ma se qualche settimana fa era peggiore, tutta questa tua sicurezza si basa sulle prove dell'ultima versione di una o due settimane addietro?

 

Ho sempre la versione più recente installata.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Per quanto mi riguarda la discussione e' gia' ampiamente scaduta nel flame.

Ognuno tragga le sue conclusioni, specie i lettori esterni, da quello che e' stato scritto in questo thread: personalmente, e' l'ultimo post che scrivo qui per dovere di risposta esclusivamente, onde evitare di sporcare ulteriormente il forum.

Ti faccio notare che non esiste al mondo un filesystem 'intrinsecamente sicuro': se cosi' fosse, non esisterebbero piu i backup.

Il fatto che sia atomico non lo esclude dal risentire di vizi di costruzione (si, anche lui ne ha, mica solo ext2 e soci), ma sopratutto, niente, ma proprio niente, ti salva dai difetti del media. E' proprio perche alla fine dipende comunque dal supporto, che non potra' mai essere 'intrinsecamente sicuro'.

D'altra parte non ho mai preso per oro colato quello che mi dice uno sviluppatore, il quale ha tutto l'interesse a sfoggiare campanilismo (ed e' pure giusto che sia cosi'). 

Non sono per niente d'accordo sul fatto che l'autore di un programma sia la persona piu' qualificata per giudicare se un prodotto sia in uno stato di sviluppo maturo o meno. Sarebbe come dire che un chirurgo e' la persona piu' adatta per dire che le sue operazioni vanno a buon fine o meno.

Sono gli utenti di un prodotto che ne determinano la bonta' o il fallimento: e' quando dai in pasto a terzi una cosa che vedi se regge o se e' solo fumo.

Per rispondere a quando ho provato il fs io, si tratta di 3 settimane fa, non 3 secoli.

In tre settimane cambia ben poco, specie in un fs su cui lavorano da almeno tre anni (il periodo preciso non mi sovviene).

Tutto il castello di carta che hai costruito intorno al discorso delle 'pagine statiche' non so da dove tu lo possa aver ricavato, visto che io parlavo di stress della macchina in generale (ci sono miliardi di modi di stressare il fs di un server da remoto senza fare richieste HTTP in un server, basta un ddos calcolato bene). Ingenuo e' il tuo ragionamento, per citare il termine che adotti.

Tornando al fatto di prendere per buono tutto quello che viene propinato da un sito, cito la frase  *Quote:*   

> Già questo elimina una delle cause principali della perdita dei dati in seguito ad uno shutdown "sporco". 

 

a. chi ti dice che nella pratica sia veramente cosi'. hai provato? terze parti hanno provato?

b. se lo 'shutdown sporco' avviene mentre il disco era in scrittura e si abbassa la testina in movimento? neanche il papa ti aiuta.

In sostanza, dato che molte persone (specie alle prime armi) leggono questo forum, non mi va che leggano informazioni fallate o imprecise.

Reiser4 e' marchiato sperimentale.. quindi pensateci bene, prima di metterlo come / su una macchina su cui lavorate tutti i giorni. altrimenti fatevi un backup ogni singolo giorno.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io cito solo questa perche' reiser4 e' sperimentale ancora quindi attenzione a quello che fate.

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> Reiser4 e' marchiato sperimentale.. quindi pensateci bene, prima di metterlo come / su una macchina su cui lavorate tutti i giorni. altrimenti fatevi un backup ogni singolo giorno.

 

----------

## bld

Va beh che il topic e' un po troppo compilcato per me.,. pero dalle mie esperienze personali con jfs/xfs/reiser3 devo dire che con reiser3 e' l'unico fs di quelli *nuovi* per linux [ si lo so che xfs e jfs sono antichi ma io li considero *nuovi* rispetto a ext2/3] non ho mai avuto nessun tipo di problema.. mentre con xfs e jfs ho avuto tantissimi. 

Cmq consinderando le mie fonti di informazioni (varie ml/forums) reiser3 e' considerato il piu stabile e non xfs come ha detto fonderie al inizio. Poi ovvio che un dibattito ci puo stare..

leggendo in giro le impressioni di tutti quelli che hanno provato reiser4 deve essere proprio un passo avanti, Non lo considero stable e sinceramente non considero stable ne anche il kernel 2.6.x ... mi danno l'idea che hanno fatto troppi cambiamenti in nelle loro sotto-release sostanziali non testati sufficientemente.. poi puo essere che mi sbaglio e' solo un impressione condivisa con altra gente.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@bld: piu' stabile meno stabile... sempre le solite discussioni ma vale solo la propria esperienza con i fs. Io ho avuto molti meno problemi con xfs che uso e che non cambierei con nessun altro fs.

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @bld: piu' stabile meno stabile... sempre le solite discussioni ma vale solo la propria esperienza con i fs. Io ho avuto molti meno problemi con xfs che uso e che non cambierei con nessun altro fs.

 

verissimo! e cmq.. a me piace moltissimo il fatto che ci sono cosi tante scelte!! Avere tanti fs a questo livello non e' una cosa da niente imho!!!

Credo sia la dimostrazione che l' OO e' veramente una cosa bellissima!

----------

## shanghai

Nel sottotesto di questo post si legge, secondo me, tutta da differenza tra chi usa gentoo perché è comodo, efficiente e versatile, e chi lo usa perché è aggiornatissimo e perché ci si può smanettare a piacimento (motivazioni tutte degne di rispetto  :Smile:  ).

Ci tengo a sottolineare la mia esperienza: files cancellati, permessi sballati come dice fonderia (che però dice anche "media" invece di "medium"  :Laughing:  ), ma ci aggiungo anche questo:

a chi và di sperimentare, LO FACCIA. Se non ci fossero pionieri, non si andrebbe avanti mai. Soltanto, mettetevi il preservativ...eh! Uh! ... fate un bel backup!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ok, visto che sono preso in causa, facciamo un po' di epistemologia: media e' il plurale latino di medium, termine adottato nella lingua corrente inglese come molti altri (es. forum)

 *Quote:*   

> Definition:  	 Plural of medium. The various physical environments through which transmission signals pass.

 

fonte: logos

----------

## bld

Okay,

Dato che avevo 2 hd,. ho creato 2 partizioni 1 per "sata", Allora abbiamo una cosa del genere

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/mapper/enc-a on /mnt/sda type reiser4 (rw)
> 
> /dev/mapper/enc-b on /mnt/sdb type xfs (rw)
> ...

 

Si ma perche xfs prende solo 480k e reiser4 prende 3.8M su un hd sata 120 GB? 

La diff mi sempra un po troppo grande.. voi che ne dite?  A cosa sarano dovuti questi 3.8M di used x reiser4..?

cmq devo dire che i primi segni di instabilita reiser4 me li ha dati...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 :Cool: 

----------

## bld

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 

 

AHAHAHAHAHA

SEI UN GRANDISSIMO

HAHAHAH

provo ad imaginare la tua facina tutta felice e contenta  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

naaa... era per non scrivere...........

te lo avevo detto

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

Salve,

Una domanda per xfs,, dicono che e' piu veloce nella gestione dei file "grandi" ma quanti MB e' un file "grande" 5 o 500?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sicuramente sui file veramente grandi, tipo 2Gb, non soffre dei problemi che attanagliano ext3 e reiser3, tanto per dirne 2.

----------

